# Rogers dealer broke my blackberry but denied responsibility



## piano mom (Jan 18, 2012)

I brought in 2 unlocked blackberries to Rogers and signed up with them for month to month wireless. Both phones were having trouble with weak signal from Mobilicity although they were amazingly cheap deals. While replacing the sim cards, the shoplady broke off one of the 6 sim card reader contacts on one phone and caused a "initialization failed" message. She initially blamed the message on our unsuccessful unlocking but we later researched online and found one of the contacts missing. We knew it was her who broke it because we never once removed the sim card and the phone was fine the night before. 

The owner also denied responsibility. How does one stand up to dealers like that? What recourse do I have, if any?


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

I'd say you don't have much of a leg to stand on. That's the risk with buying used electronics.

I bought a current model (at the time) used unlocked android phone for a trip to Europe. Paid half price, worked fine while I was there... but when I tried to use it here after, reception was very patchy, way worse than my 4 year old phone. Did some troubleshooting with HTC and Bell, but other than that, there was nothing I could do about it.

It's kind of hard to prove that she broke the phone, and it's not like they can reimburse your for your old one. Your best bet... I think would probably be to go back to that store and talk to the same lady, and see if you can negotiate a really good deal on a new phone because she broke your old one. Maybe bring some of your research to show them what causes that message.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

How is this related to personal finance? Suggest the OP take it offline or to another forum.


----------



## Daryl-Manitoba (Sep 14, 2010)

This topic is in the General Discussion forum that specifically says "General non-financial chat here". I would think this is an appropriate place for this topic.

I think Barwelle has the right idea with negotiating a good deal. Unfortunately you don't really have much for other options.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

FYI, I moved the thread from the Investing Forum to the General Discussion Forum.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

Caveat emptor, as it were. You're beat. Most places will even spell out that once you had a product to a staff member, they are not responsible if the product is broken.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Unfortunately you probably have no recourse.


----------



## piano mom (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. Lesson learned - next time I'll change the sim card myself. Luckily, we have an extra blackberry lying around. FYI, I bought the 2 blackberries new from Mobilicity when I signed up with them late last year but their signal is very low in our area.


----------

